# Effective anti-chew spray????



## LucyGoosy (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a puppy who occasionally chews on some furniture and edges of throw rugs. I've tried Bitter Apple and Ooey anti-chew sprays and neither seemed to affect her at all. I tasted the stuff and it's really gross! But, she doesn't seem to even notice the taste at all. 

Is there anything that works well that is safe to put on wood furniture and rugs?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

If you have a Petsmart nearby, they carry a product called Bitter End that I've found more effective than anything else. 

This is what the bottle looks like:


----------



## LucyGoosy (Mar 19, 2008)

Renoman, thanks for the info--I'll look for it at my local Petsmart!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Indy thinks all those sprays are just basically "Seasoning".  Unfortunately, for some dogs, just preventing access to the tasty items is all you can do.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> Indy thinks all those sprays are just basically "Seasoning".  Unfortunately, for some dogs, just preventing access to the tasty items is all you can do.


That's so true.  Although nothing works better than preventative measures, this stuff is pretty effective.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I tried Bitter End and it didn't work at all. I use Bitter Apple. I did try Tobasco Sauce once and my dog loved it. LOL I guess it all depends on the dog.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

The only thing I can think of is called Rap Blast and is only found at feed stores. However it is NOT safe for your rug and it would not be advisable to use it on any thing you're going to touch. It's made to stop horses from chewing wood, is oil based and has the same make up as pepper spray used by the police force and military.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Tabasco sauce worked great every time !


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I think it depends on the individual dog. I had one who loved tobasco sauce...and was unimpressed with bitter apple.


----------



## Acadia (Aug 6, 2008)

To protect your furniture corners, there are corner protectors out there. Not sure what stores sell it, but you can look them up online. Maybe check out some furniture accessory stores. 

Does your dog have chew toys? Like a chew bone or something? If she knows she has another chewing option, then she'll probably leave the furniture alone.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I used hot sauce on the carpet on the steps. I have also used rap last just be very careful where you use this product. I mixed it with water and sprayed my front yard where my neighbor was allowing her dogs to do their business. Her dogs have not been in my front yard since!


----------



## the mama (Dec 28, 2007)

Bitter Apple works best for Holly.

I used to use oriental hot pepper oil, which worked until she was about 5 months old... then she developed a taste for spicy food!!

Just smelling the Bitter Apple when I spray something with it makes her groan, and hang her head. She does NOT like it.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

There is a brand of bitter apple called Bitter Yuck that worked for Shiner...that and constant supervision and plenty of chew toys, lol.


----------

